# Thetford refrigerator



## neesbro (Jan 20, 2007)

My Eriba has a Thetford N145A refrigerator equipped with Smart Energy Selection. It works fine on gas & 12v but won’t start & run on 240v. The 240v supply to the fridge has been checked & is OK. From what I’ve gleaned from Thetford, it may be the power board or the heating element, both of which are very expensive so “trial & error” component change is out of the question. My local dealer has suggested that I could be looking at a repair cost of almost £400, which buys an awful lot of gas so repair may not be cost-effective. 
I don’t want to give up on it so has anybody out there any advice or experience to offer


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fridge*

Hi

How much is a replacement fridge?

Have you tried to find an independant engineer rather than a main dealer?

Russell


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Had my 240volt element changed at home for £80 all in by Rock Services
Telephone: 07973 440235 
Mobile: 07973 440235 
Website: 
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Touchwood_RV (May 1, 2005)

Hi Neebro,

I would start with the consideration that the element has chucked in the towel, are you handy at testing with a multimeter?
If so switch off/disconnect all power sources to the fridge including turning off the gas, disconnect the element from the circuit board, should be two wires to the element connected to the circuit board with spade or bullet terminals.
Off the top of my head I don’t know what the wattage is of the element is but would estimate to be around the 120/130 mark. Therefore you are looking for an element resistance reading of around 460 to 490 ohms, considerably more or less is a good indication it is dead.

If you are not handy with the multimeter, then a good tech either independent or dealership based will be able to test it for a few quid and give you a full and accurate diagnosis, agree the cost for diagnosis, and/or diagnosis and element replacement before starting the work.


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

How old is your fridge ? Thetford fridges have a 3 year warranty. Also i have known cases where the element can get stuck into the coolier unit. (welds itself on). Sometimes its possable to test the heating element (basiclaly the element is like a light bulb)

Phil


----------

